# campground recommendation



## i'm n rut (Oct 24, 2011)

I am looking for a family friendly campground in northeastern Michigan or even southern part of the UP. I never really camped in northeastern Michigan usually on the west side of the state. So I am not to familiar with any campgrounds in this part of the state. I looked at some on the internet but thought I would hear some opinions on campgrounds from you guys/girls on this website. We are going up a couple of days to Tawas during the 4th of July and thought to take the wife and kids camping the rest of the week. We are looking for a campground that has a pool or lake for swimming, clean restrooms and showers, canoeing/kayak near by, may be a place to fish and somewhat secluded sites for tents(I don't really want to camp in a wide open field with a bunch of RV's) Any suggestion will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

North higgins lake state park.


----------



## 5pt. (Dec 17, 2010)

Hartwick pines in grayling is nice

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I'd stay away from that weekend if it were me. Lots of partying goes on the 4th weekend. I like it quiet myself....


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

If your talking about higgins...that's why I specified north, much different than south


----------



## i'm n rut (Oct 24, 2011)

I figured it will be busy anywhere we go and I am not a huge fan of crowds, but I have that week off of work and my boys love camping and thought if I go on Tuesday and leave by Saturday there may be a few less campers that week. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

i'm n rut said:


> I figured it will be busy anywhere we go and I am not a huge fan of crowds, but I have that week off of work and my boys love camping and thought if I go on Tuesday and leave by Saturday there may be a few less campers that week. Thanks for the suggestion.


When you gotta go, you gotta go! Getting there early will help.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Long lake park north of alpena might work or onaway state park


----------



## michiganmutt (Nov 30, 2012)

Rifle River Recreation Area... Just need to make reservations early...


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Good recommendations so far. I like:

Tawas Point
Hartwick Pines
Long Lake Campground north of Alpena
Straits State Park in St. Ignace


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

michiganmutt said:


> Rifle River Recreation Area... Just need to make reservations early...



This a great area with beautiful water!


----------



## i'm n rut (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the recommendations. Looks like I got some research to do.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

Try Harrisville State Park, just a bit north of Oscodo I think. I haven't stayed there but am looking into it. I don't think they have a pool but it's on the shoreline of Lake Huron.

Some parks are hard to get reservations so do it early!


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

Try Campers Cove near Alpena. It has everything your looking for in one location.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

aloha state park, black lake state park, onoway state park, three rivers state park. all just a short drive to cheboygan, the mighty mac, travers city, thunder bay,cross in the woods.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

michiganmutt said:


> Rifle River Recreation Area... Just need to make reservations early...


Rifle river rec is great! Canoe/kayak rentals right at the entrance of the park, 10 lakes, rifle river with lots of great feeder trout streams, and lots of different camping options. It's not super far from tawas either.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Why not stay in Tawas ? You said that you are starting there anyway. Great swimming, beautiful park, Kayak in Tawas Bay or float the AuSable at Oscoda. Close enough to town but located on Tawas Point for camping. Come on up.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Make your choice quick.. 4th of July is crazy busy for campgrounds and rec areas. I would get on the phone ASAP!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

sylvan19 said:


> Make your choice quick.. 4th of July is crazy busy for campgrounds and rec areas. I would get on the phone ASAP!


Yea. Refer to my post above. Camping on the 4th means no sleep whether you're the one partying or not!!!


----------



## rocketrob (Apr 10, 2012)

Alcona county park


----------

